# Shutting Down



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Every once in a while my HDX 7 will go black on me.  The battery is above 50%.  I'm not actively giving it a command, so I don't think it's in response to me pressing something.  It's also not just going to sleep (I've been flipping pages, etc).  It's NOT happening when I'm playing a movie, usually in an app or the app store sometimes reading a magazine.  It's not getting warm to the touch.  Sometimes it comes right back when I hit the power button, sometimes it goes through the whole "kindle fire" reboot screen first.  It's not happening a lot, but still happens.

Is this something people have seen happen before?  Do you think it's a software bug that might be addressed in an update or a hardware issue?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's happened once or twice.  Usually when I've been switching a lot between apps.  O.K. games.   I don't think it's anything to worry about unless it starts happening really frequently.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've also had it happen once or twice. I don't remember what I was doing though....maybe in a game, I think.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Interesting. I have the Fire HD and it does this regularly, about every 2-3 days. I thought maybe it's just time to upgrade but perhaps that's not the case.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ian Marks (Jan 22, 2012)

I've had this issue too... sometimes within seconds of booting up (the screen comes on and is lit for perhaps five seconds, then goes black). I returned my first HDX as defective, and I'm going to be keeping a close watch on this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't say I've had this happen spontaneously.  I have had the screen go black, but I've been able to connect it with accidentally pressing the power button on the back every time.

Betsy


----------

